
It Will Be Awesome if They Don't Screw it Up: 3D Printing... - ph0rque
http://www.publicknowledge.org/it-will-be-awesome-if-they-dont-screw-it-up
======
confuzatron
_a 3D printer is a machine that can turn a blueprint into a physical object.
Feed it a design for a wrench, and it produces a physical, working wrench._

That breaks when you try and use it because it's made from chocolate.

